# The Search for Bucky Costing NY Sportsmen!



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

I think we should start a Save Bucky defense fund. :israel: 

Why the H,E, double hockey sticks are the ACO’s out looking for this guy. This kind of a man hunt is completely stupid anyhow. If the guy gets away from the first couple days search, then they should pull back and let things calm down, he will show up again some place doing something stupid and get caught without all the money having to be spent.


----------



## thesource (May 19, 2005)

He shot a trooper in Horseheads, NY.

It is the second time this summer that a trooper has been shot in Horseheads, and ironically, it was even fairly close in proximity.

The troopers are taking this very personally, and I imagine they will put forth quite an extended effort to find ol' Bucky.

Its also caused quite a stir about the Seneca "Nation" and the interplay between their sovereignty and NYS government.

Its all quite interesting. Bucky has become something of a local folkhero, God knows why. Every car that gets stolen was lifted by Bucky. Bucky sightings occur more often than mountain lion sightings (which you would find funny, if you lived here), and they are even selling "Bucky" T-shirts and "Bucky" burgers!

People are strange ......


----------



## NY BUCK HUNTER (Jun 21, 2006)

i agree with thesource, Bucky is a legend in this area , so are the moutain lions, have not seen either yet, I also agree that putting his face on the news everynight and telling everyone where they are looking is not good, pull back, let him get comfortable and maybe he will slip up, that or dress up a bunch of us hillbilles and put on a drive, one of us bound to shot a buck.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

Where did this reporter come from a kindergarten news paper room.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

JCBears said:


> Where did this reporter come from a kindergarten news paper room.


No doubt. 

Well, the search for Bucky continues.... They almost got him Saturday, but he did a gorillas in the mist on them again.

He is certainly making the NY State Police look like a bunch of glorified meter maids with his movements. He's in Chautauqua County, no, he's in Cattaraugus County.... WAIT, he's in Niagara County..... Nope, he's back in Chautauqua County, darned, he went to PA, oops he's in KY, TN, back in Chautauqua, on the Catt. Reservation, nope, back in Chautauqua.....

He is having a ball at the expense of the NYS Police.


----------



## cynic (Jan 25, 2006)

doctariAFC said:


> He is having a ball at the expense of the NYS Police.


I believe that the expense is to the taxpayers!


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

cynic said:


> I believe that the expense is to the taxpayers!


Oh no doubt about that!

I'm hoping to figure out a way to get the Virginia Police up here. They, too, had an escaped criminal to deal with. Got him in a day or two. Meanwhile, its been a search of 4 months for this guy here.

Over the weekend, the cops arrested three people who were harboring this guy down in the Cassadaga Lakes area. Last I heard these three were being held in the Chautauqua County Jail without bond! 

He's getting plenty of help from sympathetic meatheads. A few examples like these three became and not too many will be willing to give him sanctuary.


----------

